# Suche jemanden für das Mount



## Hyromymus (12. Dezember 2013)

Ganz kurz und knapp:
Suche jemanden für das Werbt-einen-Freund-Mount!

Ihr kauft Key+2 Monate
Ich bekomm dann das Mont und dann können wir gerne Twink hochleveln ab 20:30 Uhr
Damit ihr auch was bekommt: 10k Gold

Supermönch#2186 oder pn oder    ich_werbe_dich-wow@web.de
Danke 

Ps: Gespielt wird Allianz, Server ist egal (Serverübergreifend)


----------

